# Is it cricket anymore?



## smiley

an old friend of mine who once played test cricket told me he'd stopped watching the test because it was now a game of cheating when players wouldn't walk until a half blind ref made the decision out or not out?


----------



## That Guy

I gave up trying to understand the game in the first place so wouldn't know cheating from a beating...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I gave up trying to understand the game in the first place so wouldn't know cheating from a beating...



And it isn't as if it's the real thing - it's only a test ...


----------



## Diwundrin

SifuPhil said:


> And it isn't as if it's the real thing - it's only a test ...



:lofl:


----------



## Knightofalbion

Chris Board you mean? He should have walked. He was out and he knew it. Tainted the whole team.

Better to lose with honour, then win with dishonour.


----------



## That Guy

OH!  Now I'm beginning to catch on to the game . . .


----------



## Warrigal

Knightofalbion said:


> Chris Board*** you mean? He should have walked. He was out and he knew it. Tainted the whole team.
> 
> Better to lose with honour, then win with dishonour.


Couldn't agree more. Cricket without honour is just not cricket.

***Actually it was Stuart Board this time around.
Chris Board is his father and he also stood his ground in 1987 at Lahore after being ruled out.


----------



## Warrigal

That Guy said:


> OH!  Now I'm beginning to catch on to the game . . .



Oh my sainted aunt !!!
That is Lara Bingle and she has the brains of a flea.


----------



## rkunsaw

Warrigal said:


> Oh my sainted aunt !!!
> That is Lara Bingle and she has the brains of a flea.



I don't think TG was looking at her brains. I wasn't.

The only crickets we have around here are used for fish bait.


----------



## Diwundrin

Warrigal said:


> Oh my sainted aunt !!!
> That is Lara Bingle and she has the brains of a flea.



Warri, you forgot to mention that she was also the Austrialian Cricket Captain's squeeze/'fiance' at the time.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oi Warrigal fleas have more brains than Bingle.   :wink:_


----------



## SifuPhil

Lara Bingle at the stump
And I'd have to be a chump
If I said her charms all went,
By me, unseen  

So I looked at this and that
At her brand-new cricket bat
Most of all, at her quite lovely
Baggy Green.

:love_heart:


----------



## That Guy

Warrigal said:


> Oh my sainted aunt !!!
> That is Lara Bingle and she has the brains of a flea.



Then, I need to post her empty head in the Blonde Funnies thread.  Still, she does re-energize my waning interest in the game . . .


----------



## vinylted

SifuPhil said:


> Lara Bingle at the stump
> And I'd have to be a chump
> If I said her charms all went,
> By me, unseen
> 
> So I looked at this and that
> At her brand-new cricket bat
> Most of all, at her quite lovely
> Baggy Green.
> 
> :love_heart:



Absolutely brilliant Phil, well done. 

How many times does a tennis player advise that a linesman called wrongly in his favour... never now days.


----------



## Diwundrin

We might have to think about sending her in to bat in that outfit in the next test.  
She may shake the bowler's focus a bit,  and make the ump think twice about signalling 'out'.


----------

